# 2007 Kona Cowan Ds?



## dosh142 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have looked all over the kona site for the new Cowan DS frame but I can't seem to find it. 
Are they not making one or am I just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

the '07's haven't came out yet, that's all.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Kona UK site lists the '07 models... http://www.konabikes.co.uk/


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

wow look at the stinky primo...its pink, sorry "dusty rose"


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually 2007 Konas have started to show up at our warehouse.


----------



## dosh142 (Sep 25, 2005)

We have just been getting in the lower end stuff at the shop where I work like kona blasts.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

a cowan ds might be something fun to try...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

you could always get the $2999.99 Howler


----------



## 3ryder (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been doing the same research recently and came across this site today.
Preview of the 2007 Kona cowan ds, in black and yellow.

http://www.macdonaldcycles.com/acatalog/Full_Suspension.html


----------

